
How to Clean and Disinfect Yourself, Your Home, and Your Stuff - SirLJ
https://www.wired.com/story/coronavirus-disinfectant-cleaning-guide/
======
pensatoio
Or don’t bother. Wash your hands properly (google, “how to wash your hands
like a doctor”.) The stats are in. Our reaction to this outbreak was only
maybe justified at first, and is now totally overkill.

~~~
Orochikaku
What stats are you referring to?

